# Glossary of Abbv. vs List on Common Terms



## MrCrabs (Mar 7, 2008)

I just spent some time making a List of Common Terms article.
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12917

Of course after I finished, I saw the Glossary of Abbv article. http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5511

Should we merge them? Which one has better formatting?
I broke the terms down by Category, (so far General EV Terms, Battery Terms and Electrical terms) and put a link to Wikipedia.org for any term that has an article on wikipedia.
I like the separate categories (obviously thats why I made it that way) but I am wondering if an alphabetical list would make it easier for people to find the terms....
Any opinions/suggestions/comments?


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

I think it would probably be good for you to have the definition of terms in your article and have the abbreviations in another. So rather than saying AC- Alternating Current and then explaining it, just make your one like a dictionary with maybe an abbreviation in brackets so my one is distinctly explaining abbreviations and yours is distinctly explaining the concepts themselves... Did that make sense?


----------

